# What caliber?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Mrs. Martha Faulk, co-owner of the old East Park Sporting Hardware in Memphis, was asked her opinion many times by ladies wanting to arm themselves. The frequently asked about the chioce of a .25 or .32 compared to a .38 or .357 Magnum.

Mrs. Faulk's frequent answer, "If somebody has broken into your house, which would you rather have, a little stick or a big stick?" As she asked this, it was usually accompanied by swinging gestures.

Bob Wright


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

My wife wants a Kimber Pro Carry .45 so bad she can taste it...........trouble is, she'd 'prolly out shoot me if she had such a thing!!!!


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> My wife wants a Kimber Pro Carry .45 so bad she can taste it...........trouble is, she'd 'prolly out shoot me if she had such a thing!!!!


My wife shoots a .45, and she can shoot as good as I can. One of her favorite targets is shooting turtles off logs in the creek. She has thinned out the turtle population in the creek that runs through our Ranch.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, turtles do make some fine targets!!!

The little lady will shoot about 30-40 rounds through her .380 when we go to the range. Then she takes over my Kimber Compact.......dang little theif.


----------

